# British Military Timepieces



## kfranzk (Dec 3, 2006)

Have a look at my new book:

. Gruesse/Regards/Salute Konrad Knirim

.Link removed...jm


----------



## sean666 (Oct 1, 2008)

potz said:


> Welcome aboard Konrad. I have vol.1 "MilitÃ¤ruhren". Very good reference book. Looks like I'll have to get the second part now
> 
> PS. Will you be dropping by more often, or is this just a one-off to advertise your new book.
> 
> And if you're here more often, can we pick your brains without every time being told to go and buy the book?


I think you have your answer m8 :lol:


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

how about some free samples


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

> Posts: 1
> 
> Joined: 3-December 06


----------



## Paul Jones (Oct 29, 2008)

Robert said:


> > Posts: 1
> >
> > Joined: 3-December 06


At that rate he'll be able to PM you on the 3rd Dec 2065 (431 days per msg - yes I did work it out).


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

Paul Jones said:


> Robert said:
> 
> 
> > > Posts: 1
> ...


50 post ark at him :rltb:


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

If the exchange rate was more favourable then maybe, but not at the moment. Nice idea though


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I guess it would depend on how hes having it printed and distributed Chris. If hes using a publishing house or ordered up a garage full of them from a printers then 25% may well be possible for a bulk order. If hes used 'print on demand' then he would be losing a fair bit on each copy to sell em like that I would think, unless his mark up is significant. FWIW I have shops email me weekly offering to stock my book if I could do such a discount (some even want 50% discount for even small orders! feeky chuckers







) and I have to turn them away as each one of mine is printed as a one off and sent out by the publisher. Its expensive and I make sweet fa on them, but the story gets out there for those that want a quality book with the info they need in it and some cool pics etc. Maybe next book I'll investigate a print house and buy a pallet of them but its significant investment lol.

Either way Konrad its nice you dropped in, but perhaps you could tell us some more about yourself and help out some of the guys with MiWatch questions? Im sure if you did then youd sell a few of your book


----------



## Paul Jones (Oct 29, 2008)

Timetraveller said:


> 50 post ark at him :rltb:


 :tongue2: :tongue2: :tongue2: :tongue2:


----------



## kfranzk (Dec 3, 2006)

Hello friends,

- the book is in English and German text!

- Yes of course there is a discount for a bulk order. But the problem is, the order should go to one or two places. If I had to pack single books and adress global, I have all the effort and fees.

==> At least look at my website to se more of my work.

. Gruesse/Regards/Salute Konrad Knirim

. [email protected]

. http://www.knirim.de


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

Have you ever thought of doing it in paper back in stead ot hard cover it would lower the shipping cost and cost less to have the book made a lot of us are low on the cash these day's I know it's a great book but I have a lot of watch books I got the whitney military time pieces I think I paid $75.00 US brand new book and I had to think on that remember we are in hard time's here in the US and proberly the rest of the world if I did the exchange rate right a little over 300.00 US that's a watch I could buy but it's nice knowing the info on it I will have to think real hard on this book before I buy it you do have the best knowledge on military watches I would like to have your book I just thought if you did a paper back one it would cut cost and us poor folk can buy it.


----------

